# filter floss?



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

So i read that filter floss is supposed to help make water clearer. i have a lot of small sand particles floating around in my tank. i was wondering if i could use filter floss. i have HOB filter. an aqua clear50 and and a penguin 350. i saw the bag of filter floss at the store. looks like pillow stuffing. what do i do with it? can i use it in a HOB or is it only a canister thing?


----------



## wakko (Apr 2, 2007)

just put it at the top of your filter. they polish the water and work great! i'm not sure how much it was at the store you went to but consider buying it from crafts stores like michaels and joanns.. even at walmart.. may save you a buck or two! :thumb:


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

what do i do with it? do i just cut a big square and stuff it in or should i put it in a media bag? should i put it in the aqua clear or in the pengiun? i got it at petsmart but it was pretty cheap. got a big bag


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

In my emperor 280 and 400 I put it in the extra media basket. I'm not sure how your filters work but you should house it in something or some kind of media container or tray.


----------



## kfjethro (Sep 17, 2007)

With the AC50 you can put a sponge then a layer of floss and then another sponge in the basket - resulting in very little bypass. This also reduces the flow. You can also use 1 sponge and a media bag containing floss which makes it more convenient to change the floss.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

For the Penguin try the Bio3 Cartridges:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+13370&pcatid=13370

They have a tight floss and carbon already. Also, you reuse the plastic and there is a sponge for more bio-filtration.

For particulates in the water, you might try Seachem's Clarity which contains a flocculating agent that will allow your filters to take out the fine particles. Just replace your filter cartridge/floss once the tank clears.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Filter floss is great stuff. As long as you get the polyester floss/fiber then you can wash it out and reuse it.

I use it all the time with huge success.


----------



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

What department is the filter floss in? Say at Walmart....


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

At walmart in the fabric/crafts section- look for quilt batting.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

in an ac, does the filter floss replace one of the three stages, or is it a 4th stage, in addition to the 3 regular ones? example, from bottom up: sponge, carbon, bio, filter floss?

never used filter floss before, thinking i should considering what everyone is saying!


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

what i am doing now that works very well in my tank is, i have an AC50. I put one sponge on the bottom then pack in a bunch of filter floss in the middle then i put another sponge on top of the floss. it works really well to keep my water clearer.....it is not my only filter though. i also run a pengiun with a bio wheel


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

if its an ac 50 on a 29 gallon (only filter) does the floss replace the ceramic rings as bio filtration? could i remove the carbon, replace it with filter floss then put the ceramic rings on top or is that redundant?

so sponge, floss, sponge? im definetely taking out the carbon tonight. its worthless.

would i need to put the floss into a little baggie like the rings are in, or just shove it in the ac basket?

thanks.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Not to steal your thread but i have the same question. I'll be running to AC110's and would like to know the best way to use filter floss. This is what I was thinking:
Bottom Layer - Full size sponge 
Filter Floss Layer - A layer of Filter floss, maybe an inch or so (an inch while it's still 'fluffy' before it's compacted down by the next layers) spread out over the Sponge?
Carbon Bag - Keep in still
Ceramic Rings - Keep 'em and use 'em.
Would that work? 
Enough Filter Floss?
Loose one of the layers totally and put filter floss in it's place?
Use filter floss in one, or both the filters?
Thanks!


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm not sure. i run filter floss in one filter and cartridges in the other. i would worry about the filter floss if it is your only filter cuz it does tend to cut down on the flow of water. you also have to take it out and clean it often. it will get filled up and cut out the water pressure even more if you leave it in there too long.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks tailoro. anyone else have any experience/reccomendations of the best way to use filter floss? rookie needs help.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

In the AC filters that I run (40,70 and 110s) I use filter floss as a layer. 
Sponge(s) on bottom
A floss layer then
Ceramic rings on top
I don't use carbon.
Carbon is useful to remove medication from the tank after treatment is over. 
As I understand it, carbon looses it's effectiveness after about a month anyway.

I have added a second sponge to most of my ACs. If the floss you use is like cotton
balls, putting it between sponges would be a way to contain it.
The floss I use is in a roll. I cut it to fit (one or two thickness) and put it under the ceramic
rings.

When I clean the filter (rinse the sponge and rings in a bucket of tank water) I toss the floss...
(hey, that rhymes) and put in fresh.

I used to have Whisper filters. I made my own cartridges. Tear off the floss pouch, discard the carbon, then reuse the old plastic frames. 
Cut the filter floss large enough to wrap around the frame and hand sew a pouch, like the replacements you buy. 
Just use a simple stitch with white cotton thread.
I sometimes would put 3-4 table spoons of carbon in that filter before stitching it together.

Filters that have layers do a much better job in my opinion. But then, everyone has their own opinion and experience. :thumb:
Whether it's a canister or hob, if you can layer the media, you can customize it to your aquarium needs.

With AC's I'm able to _keep _the biofiltration housed in the sponge and ceramic rings and toss the larger debris caught in the floss.

HTH


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

very helpful, thanks alot.


----------



## gotaOscar (Aug 18, 2006)

either i missed this reply or it was just skipped over. But in the original post it was asked if they could use filter floss to remove floating sand particles. This is a bad way to do it but it can be done.

The sand particles that get sucked up in your HOB will ruin the impellar before they actually get to the floss its self.

what i would suggest is taking a old Clean t-shirt and fashioning up some type of scoop with one of your nets to remove the sand.

Now as far as set up of filter floss in a ac i use sponge then floss the seachem matrix or some other type of bio media to hold it in place.
good luck

Rob


----------

